# Food Safety News - 01/29/2022 More people sick in Canada in ongoing Salmonella outbreak linked to corn



## daveomak.fs (Jan 29, 2022)

*More people sick in Canada in ongoing Salmonella outbreak linked to corn*
By Coral Beach on Jan 29, 2022 12:05 am
Illnesses continue to be added to a tally of people in Canada who have been sickened in a Salmonella Enteritidis outbreak tied to frozen corn. The Public Health Agency of Canada (PHAC) reports that there are now 110 people from five provinces who have been confirmed as outbreak patients. As of Dec. 21 there were... Continue Reading


*EU evaluates produce safety in Estonia and Netherlands*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 29, 2022 12:03 am
Two audits by the European Commission’s health and safety agency have studied the microbial safety of food of non-animal origin (FNAO) in Estonia and the Netherlands. The first remote DG Sante audit, in April 2021 in Estonia, found the official control system was effective but there was a lack of flexibility and issues with follow-up... Continue Reading


*FSIS public health alert for R-T-E chicken for Listeria contamination*
By News Desk on Jan 28, 2022 08:16 pm
USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) late Friday issued  a public health alert due to concerns that ready-to-eat (R-T-E) chicken salad products produced by Simply Fresh Market, a Marietta, Ga. establishment, may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes.The FSIS pubic health alert said a recall was not requested because the known affected product is no... Continue Reading


----------

